# Ductile pipe question



## mudmonster (Jan 22, 2009)

Is ductile pipe allowed in the building to supply pottable water to an existing water meter across the warehouse. The engineer :laughing: says yes and the inspector says no:no: although the inspector is the AUTHORITY HAVING JURISDICTION as we know, i was under the impression it was only allowed out side the building. I think article 3.4 says if its not listed here its not allowed in the building and its not listed. Help if you can thanks.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Here the engineer is God!
No inspector over rides them. They can however report something they do not think is right, but they can not and will not reject an engineer's way of doing something. I know this through framing hundreds of homes through the years. I even ran into a problem once where I knew something was wrong, called the inspector, he came out and said yes it is wrong, but the engineer wants it done that way. If the inspector over rides the engineer then that means the job was not done as per approved plans.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I don't think ductile is allowed inside a building. But what do your codes say? We're on UPC here.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Your code will say what is approved outside and what is approved inside.

We usually bring ductile in thru the floor. Then transition to something approved for inside.


----------



## mudmonster (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks for your reply we also work by the upc and the article said ductile is to be used for water services and i may be wrong but that to me means outside before entering the building to me that how i perceived it. Has any one to the best of there knowledge evr used it the building do u know


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

We use it inside buildings all the time.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill said:


> If the inspector over rides the engineer then that means the job was not done as per approved plans.


All my prints have a nifty note from the engineer saying it is the contractors responsibility to make sure the code authority having jurisdiction is followed.

It's their little way of weasling out of change orders.


----------

